# دعوة للنقاش: مدينة جدة .. نموذج لإدارة المشاريع



## ابوصـــــالح (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء

انقل لكم موضوع للنقاش ذو اهمية عليا .. الكاتب جزاه الله خير فتح الموضوع ودورنا هو اثراءه ونقاشه

مدينة جدة .. نموذج لإدارة المشاريع
د. سليمان بن علي العريني
جريدة الاقتصادية الرابــــط

نهجت الدولة- أعزها الله - منذ تأسيسها على يد المؤسس الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود - رحمه الله - حتى العصر الحالي تحت قيادة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود ـ حفظه الله ـ مبدأ إنفاق جزء كبير من ميزانية الدولة وبشكل سنوي على مشاريع البنية التحتية التي تشمل المباني وشبكات الطرق السريعة وشبكات الكهرباء والمياه والصرف والاتصالات والمطارات وغيرها في جميع مناطق المملكة ومدنها. 

وليتسنى نجاح هذه المشاريع واستفادة الوطن منها يجب أن تكون هناك خطة استراتيجية وإدارة احترافية لهذا النوع من المشاريع. واستكمالا لطرح سابق حول المشكلات والقصور في منهجية وطريقة إدارة المشاريع الاستراتيجية والتشغيلية في القطاعات الحكومية قد يكون من المناسب النظر في أحد المشاريع العملية وتقييمه من حيث توافر العوامل المطلوبة لنجاح المشاريع. وليس هناك الآن أفضل من مدينة جدة كمثال ونموذج عملي يمكن تعلم واستخلاص دروس كثيرة منها في كيفية إدارة مشاريع البنية التحتية بأنواعها. فعلى مدى أكثر من 50 سنة أخفقت مشاريع رأسمالية وتشغيلية عديدة في مدينة جدة, منها شبكات الصرف الصحي وتصريف السيول وغيرهما, كدليل عملي لا يقبل الجدل على فشل إدارة هذه المشاريع, وسيتكرر فشل هذه المشاريع طالما أننا لم نشخص المشكلة بشكل صحيح ودقيق ومن ثم نعالج الخلل والمشكلة بشكل مباشر. 

وإننا نستغرب لمن ينادي الآن بضخ وتخصيص أموال إضافية من ميزانية الدولة للإنفاق على مشاريع إضافية في مدينة جدة لإصلاح البنية التحتية وكأن السبب في فشل المشاريع السابقة يتمثل في تقصير الدولة -وفقها الله - في بذل المال أو محدودية الموارد المالية المخصصة للمشاريع. ويمكن الحصول على بيانات مالية من وزارة المالية توضح الحجم الكبير والسخي للإنفاق الحكومي على مشاريع البنية التحتية في مدينة جدة التي تفوق ما تم إنفاقه على مدن أخرى مجتمعة, ما يعني أن المشكلة الأساسية ليست في تمويل المشاريع. وبنظرة تحليلية عملية وواقعية مما حصل في وضع ونتائج المشاريع السابقة في مدينة جدة فقطعاً هناك عوامل قصور وإخفاق في منظومة إدارة المشاريع لا يمكن أن يكون من بينها البعد المالي. فكما تم ذكره في مقالة سابقة (عدد 5880 وتاريخ 16/11/2009) فإن هناك ثلاثة أطراف في إدارة المشاريع, هي: الجهة الحكومية والمقاول, وعادة وليس دائماً يكون هناك استشاري كطرف ثالث. وأي إخفاق أو تقصير في أحد هذه الأطراف سينتج عنه إخفاق وفشل في المشروع. وبقراءة تاريخية تحليلية لأسباب فشل عديد من مشاريع البنية التحتية في مدينة جدة نجد أن هناك تقصيرا وإخفاقا في أحد أو كل هذه الأطراف. ونعتقد أن أهم هذه الأطراف من حيث التأثير الأقوى على نجاح أي مشروع يتمثل في الجهة الحكومية. وكمحصلة منطقية فإن الجهة الحكومية تعمل وتدير وتوجه المشروع من خلال مواردها البشرية. وبالتالي فإننا عندما نقول إن فشل المشاريع السابقة يكون بسبب إخفاق الجهة الحكومية المعنية فإننا نقصد إخفاق العنصر البشري المسؤول عن هذه الجهة الحكومية من وزير أو من دونه من مسؤولين. 

وعلى الرغم من أهمية فهم وتقدير المكونات الأساسية التي يجب مراعاتها وتنفيذها بشكل متكامل لضمان نجاح أي مشروع, المتمثلة في تعريف المشروع والتخطيط والتنفيذ والمتابعة وتسلم المشروع, إلا أننا سنركز هنا على دور الموارد البشرية كأحد أهم أسباب عوامل نجاح أو فشل المشاريع, فكلما كانت هذه الموارد البشرية متخصصة ومؤهلة وعلى مستوى عال من الحس الوطني والأمانة والثقة والولاء لصاحب ومالك المشروع, وهو هنا الوطن, كان ذلك مدعاة لنجاح المشروع. ولا بد أن تتوافر لإدارة المشاريع منهجية علمية مقبولة لإدارة المشروع التي من خلالها يتم تطوير خطة زمنية لتنفيذ المشروع, وخطة لإدارة المخاطر, وخطة لإدارة الموارد البشرية في المشروع, إضافة إلى توفير التقارير الدورية عن وضع وأداء المشروع في مراحله المختلفة. 

وبالنظر إلى وضع ونتائج مشاريع البنية التحتية في مدينة جدة على مر السنين السابقة كمثال عملي لطريقة إدارة المشاريع في القطاعات الحكومية فإننا نعتقد أن دور ومسؤولية المسؤول عن الجهات الحكومية لهذه المشاريع هو المحور وهو السبب الرئيس في فشل هذه المشاريع. فكما أن هناك أهدافا مشتركة ومتعارضة بين الجهة الحكومية والمقاول فإن فهناك أيضاً أهدافا مشتركة ومتعارضة بين الجهة الحكومية والمسؤولين في هذه الجهات الحكومية أو بين الوطن والمسؤولين في هذه الجهات الحكومية. وهناك أهداف لأي مشروع تمثل أهداف المالك للمشروع, وهو الوطن والمواطن, وهناك أهداف للمسؤول عن اعتماد وإدارة هذه المشاريع يفترض أنها تتطابق ولا تختلف عن أهداف المالك للمشروع. ونجزم بأنه لو كانت أهداف بعض المسؤولين عن المشاريع في القطاعات الحكومية هي نفسها أهداف ملاك المشروع لما فشل أي من هذه المشاريع. ولنا أن نقارن مقارنة بسيطة بمالك لمشروع فيلا أو عمارة يقوم باستخدام أمواله الخاصة ويقوم بإدارة ومتابعة المشروع بنفسه, فهل يقبل هذا الشخص بفشل أو حتى احتمال فشل المشروع؟ وهل سيستمر هذا الشخص في الصرف على المشروع أو تكرار المشروع في حالة فشله دون بحث أسباب الفشل ومعالجتها؟ وهذا المثال رغم الفارق واختلاف الحجم يوضح خطورة اختلاف مصالح وأهداف بعض المسؤولين عن هذه المشاريع عن مصالح وأهداف ملاك هذه المشاريع, التي في حالة ضعف إدارة وتقييم مخاطر المشروع حتماً ستؤدي إلى فشل أي مشروع. 

بعض المسؤولين عن اعتماد وإدارة المشاريع في هذه الجهات الحكومية قد يفوض بعضا من صلاحياته لمن دونه من مسؤولين, وقد يفكر أو يغلب مستقبله ومكاسبه الشخصية والدعائية أثناء وبعد فترة توليه المنصب, ما يعني تركيزه على فترة زمنية قصيرة الأجل لا تتعدى سنتين إلى أربع سنوات بينما طبيعة المشاريع الرأسمالية, خاصة فيما يتعلق بالبنية تتطلب التركيز على فترات طويلة الأجل, وهي حتماً أكثر من أربع سنوات. بمعنى آخر فإن بعض المسؤولين ربما يغلب الأهداف قصيرة الأجل, التي غالباً ما تتعارض مع الأهداف طويلة الأجل للمشاريع الرأسمالية من خلال تركيزه على مصلحته المباشرة, خصوصاً أن الأهداف طويلة الأجل ربما لا تتحقق في فترة توليه المنصب. 

وتفويض الصلاحيات من قبل الوزير أو المسؤول لمن دونه من مسؤولين لا يعني إعفاءه من كونه المسؤول الأول عن مستوى وأداء المشاريع داخل الجهة الحكومية, وبالتالي نجاح أو فشل المشاريع. فطبيعة عمل القطاعات الحكومية هي تنفيذ السياسة العليا للدولة في تقديم أفضل الخدمات للمواطن من خلال أداء وخدمة الموظفين للمواطن ومن خلال تنفيذ مشاريع خدمية لتطوير البنية التحتية وغيرها, وبالتالي يفترض أن المسؤولين عن أي قطاع حكومي من وزراء وغيرهم أولا وأخيراً يمثلون مديري مشاريع ينطبق عليهم جميع متطلبات العمل الاحترافي لإدارة المشاريع من ضرورة متابعة صحة ودقة تعريف وتخطيط ومتابعة واختبار نتائج المراحل المختلفة من المشروع. 

ويبقى هنا السؤال الملح والمتكرر ما الحل؟ وأخشى ما نخشاه أن ننساق - تحت ضغوط الأزمة - مع الحلول الوقتية التي هي بمثابة مسكن للألم يخفي المشكلة ولكنه لا يعالجها. وكل ما يقترح من ضخ أموال إضافية وغيرها ليست إلا جرعات تهدئة وقتية وتنصل واضح من المسؤولية. ولو سلمنا جدلاً بحجة نقص التمويل، فإن حجم الإخفاق وقسوته لا يتناسب مع حجم النقص في التمويل، وبمنطق آخر فإن مقدار المنجز الذي أمامنا لا يرقى بأي حال من الأحوال إلى حجم الإنفاق الحكومي وسخائه. ونحن بدورنا نقول بكل شفافية ووضوح فتش عن العنصر البشري الذي هو أساس ومحور ارتكاز نجاح أو إخفاق أي مشروع. 

ويجب تأجيل تقديم أو مناقشة مقترحات الحلول حتى ننتهي أولاً وثانياً وثالثاً من التشخيص الصحيح للمشكلة وقبولها. وهذه الخطوات تعد ضرورية ومطلوبة قبل مناقشة الحلول. ونموذج مشاريع جدة وفشلها يوضح بجلاء مدى الخلل وحجم المشكلة في قضية إدارة المشاريع في القطاعات الحكومية, الذي ينبغي دراسته وعلاجه, وسيتم نقاش ذلك في مقالات قادمة - بإذن الله- ويجب أن نشيد ونبارك القرارات الفورية التي أصدرها خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود ـ حفظه الله ـ بتشكيل لجان تحقيق عليا برئاسة أمير منطقة مكة المكرمة الأمير خالد الفيصل - حفظه الله - لتقصي الحقائق ومعاقبة المسؤولين عن إخفاق وفشل مشاريع البنية التحتية في مدينة جدة. وهذه السياسة مهمة في طريق التصحيح من حيث وجود متابعة وتقييم ومراجعة لاحقة لأداء المشاريع, وتعد هذه الخطوة المباركة توطينا لثقافة المحاسبة. 

ونتطلع إلى الدور القيادي والمتوقع للمبدع أمير منطقة مكة المكرمة الأمير خالد الفيصل - حفظه الله - كقائد ومهندس لمشاريع مدينة جدة للمرحلة المقبلة. وقد يكون من الأجدى التمهل في طرح أي مشاريع مستقبلية أو أي حلول أخرى. ويمكن تحت قيادة الأمير خالد الفيصل - وهو أحد رواد التنمية في بلادنا - تشكيل فريق عمل مستقل عن الإدارات الحالية ويكون متخصصا وخبيرا لدراسة ومناقشة الوضع الحالي لمدينة جدة ووضع خطة استراتيجية وخريطة زمنية لتطوير المدينة. وللتأكد من ضمان نجاح المشروع المستقبلي يجب تشكيل فريق إدارة مشاريع محترف لمتابعة تنفيذ المشاريع تحت إشراف مباشر من الأمير خالد الفيصل. 



اما عن تعليقي مع هذا المقال صاحب الموضوع الاكثر من مهم سيكون لاحقا ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (8 ديسمبر 2009)

وجدت هذا المقال الرائع لذات الكاتب ايضا 
إدارة المشاريع في القطاعات الحكومية .. الواقع والمأمول
د. سليمان بن علي العريني، جريدة الاقتصادية الرابـــــط


يمثل الجزء المخصص من ميزانية الدولة للمشاريع وملحقاتها من صيانة وتشغيل أكثر من 75 في المائة من الميزانية المعتمدة للدولة في كل سنة أو أكثر من 300 مليار ريال سنوياً, مع الأخذ في الحسبان العلاقة بين التكاليف الكلية والسيولة المعتمدة لكل سنة. وتشمل المشاريع التي تغطيها الميزانية المشاريع بأنواعها مثل تشييد الطرق والجسور وبناء المباني بأنواعها والمدارس والكليات والجامعات والشبكات بأنواعها مثل المياه والكهرباء والاتصالات وغيرها. إضافة إلى ذلك من المهم أيضاً إدراج برامج أو مشاريع الصيانة والتشغيل للمشاريع القائمة ضمن المشاريع, حيث إنه تتشابه مع المشاريع الجديدة في الحاجة إلى إدارتها بطريقة احترافية. وبطريقة أخرى يمكن اعتبار جميع البنود ما عدا تلك الخاصة بالرواتب والأجور مرتبطة بشكل أو بآخر بالمشاريع. 

ويمر أي مشروع بعدد من المراحل العملية التي تشمل تعريف المشروع والتخطيط والتنفيذ والمتابعة وتسلم المشروع. وتمثل المرحلتان: الأولى والثانية, وهي تعريف وتخطيط المشروع أكثر من 80 في المائة من حيث الأهمية لأي مشروع. ويتطلب ضمان نجاح أي مشروع توافر عدد من العوامل من أهمها توافر موارد بشرية متخصصة ومؤهلة لإدارة المشاريع ومنهجية علمية مقبولة لإدارة المشروع التي من خلالها يتم تطوير خطة زمنية لتنفيذ المشروع وخطة لإدارة المخاطر في المشروع وخطة لإدارة الموارد البشرية في المشروع, إضافة إلى توفير التقارير الدورية والفورية وعند الطلب عن وضع وأداء المشروع. ويجب التنويه إلى حقيقة وأهمية وجود أطراف مختلفة في المشروع من أهمها الجهة الحكومية والمقاول والاستشاري. ولنا أن نتصور نقاط الاختلاف ومنها وجود مصالح مالية مختلفة ومتطلبات قانونية سواء داخلية أو خارجية. وتتمثل الصعوبة في ضرورة وجود إدارة للمشروع تستطيع أن توفق بين هذه الأطراف وتفعلها بحيث تضمن سير المشروع بالشكل الصحيح. ونعتقد أن من أهم أسباب فشل المشاريع عدم توافر إدارة مؤهلة للمشروع. 

ولنا أن نتساءل عن كيفية اعتماد وإدارة المشاريع في القطاعات الحكومية, ففي نهاية كل سنة مالية تقوم كل جهة حكومية بتقديم ميزانيتها المتوقعة للمشاريع المستقبلية التي تكون عادة مبنية على أرقام السنوات السابقة مع بعض الزيادات. وبعد ذلك تتم المناقشة بين ممثلين من القطاع الحكومي والجهة المسؤولة في وزارة المالية, تتركز حول مبررات الطلب ودقة المبالغ المطلوبة. وبعد عدد من جولات المفاوضات يتم اعتماد ميزانية, وهي دائماً أقل بكثير مما تم طلبه من الجهة الحكومية. ومن الواضح أن تركيز وأساس إعداد ميزانية الدولة يعتمد على نظام البنود ولا يركز على تحقيق الأهداف الاستراتيجية. وبعد اعتماد الميزانية للجهات الحكومية، تبدأ كل جهة حكومية بطرح مشاريعها من خلال إعداد كراسة الشروط والمواصفات ويضاف إليها لاحقاً الشروط العامة ومن ضمنها المتطلبات العامة والنظامية والقانونية وغيرها. وجرت العادة في القطاعات الحكومية على إعداد كراسة الشروط والمواصفات داخلياً من خلال تعديل وثائق سابقة تغطي نطاق العمل نفسه. ويقوم موظفو إدارة المشاريع أو إدارة المواد أو إدارة تقنية المعلومات وغيرها بإعداد وثائق طلب العروض. وتكمن هنا أهمية ودور وتأثير وثيقة طلب العروض في سير ونجاح المشروع. فكلما ضعف مستوى وثيقة طلب العروض من حيث ـ على سبيل المثال ـ عدم وضوح وشمولية نطاق العمل وعدم وضوح ودقة المواصفات الفنية وعدم وضوح وتحديد المسؤوليات في المشروع بين القطاع الحكومي والمقاول زاد احتمال فشل المشروع. ومن خلال ما نرى في الواقع العملي فإن هناك عددا كبيرا من المشاريع فشلت بسبب ضعف وثيقة طلب العروض. ولا يعني أن مشروعا ما تم إنجازه يمثل نجاح المشروع. إن نجاح أي مشروع يتطلب توافر عدد من مقاييس النجاح وهي تحقق جميع معايير الأداء المطلوبة من المشروع بعد تنفيذه وتنفيذ المشروع ضمن الميزانية المتوقعة وخلال المدة المتوقعة. وإذا رجعنا إلى جميع المشاريع التي تم ويتم تنفيذها وتم تطبيق معايير تقييم المشاريع عليها لكانت النتيجة وجود قصور في أغلبية المشاريع الحكومية في أحد أو كل معايير النجاح. فكم من المشاريع الحكومية متأخرة وكم منها تجاوز الميزانية المعدة له, وكم منها تجاوز المدة المعدة له؟ وكم من المشاريع تم تكراره؟ وكم هذا التأخير وتجاوز المدة والميزانية يكلف ميزانية الدولة؟ وكم يكلف الدولة أيضاً الخسائر الناتجة من اللجوء إلى التحكيم في المشاريع المتعثرة سواء في المحاكم الداخلية أو في المحاكم أو التحكيم الخارجي؟ ولا غرابة أن نجد أن الأرقام لهذه التكاليف والخسائر غير المبررة أضعاف أضعاف الميزانية المعتمدة للمشاريع. ورغم هذه الحقائق المرة ما زالت طريقة العمل في المشاريع الحكومية هي هي لم تتغير, بل إن هناك إصرارا متزايدا من قبل البعض في القطاعات الحكومية على صحة المنهجية المتبعة في اعتماد وتنفيذ المشاريع الحكومية وإصرار أكبر أيضا من قبلهم على نجاح المشاريع وأن أي معوقات إنما هي بسبب عوامل خارجية وليس للجهة الحكومية أي تأثير. ولذا نسمع دائماً تصريحات من الجهات الحكومية أن سبب تأخر المشاريع المقاول, وهذا من منطلق ومبادئ إدارة المشاريع غير صحيح البتة, حيث إن المقاول ليس مسؤولا وحده عن أداء المشروع فهو أحد أطراف المشروع وليس الكل, فهناك الجهة الحكومية (العميل) من إدارة المشروع ومستفيدين وإدارة مالية والأهم الإدارة العليا وأيضاً وزارة المالية.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (8 ديسمبر 2009)

استكمال المقال اعلاه


ومن العوامل الأخرى التي تعانيها الجهات الحكومية عدم وجود إدارة احترافية متخصصة في إدارة المشاريع. عادة تتم إدارة المشاريع سواء توريد مواد أو أجهزة أو تشييد وبناء أو مشاريع استشارية أو تقنية معلومات من قبل موظفين في الإدارة المعنية أو من خلال تعيين لجنة لإدارة المشروع. وأياً كان الخيار فإن الموظف المعني بإدارة مشروع ما يقوم بذلك إلى جانب أعماله اليومية, بل إن أغلبية الموظفين في هذا المجال يعملون على إدارة أكثر من مشروع وفي الوقت نفسه بجانب أعمالهم اليومية. يضاف إلى ذلك عدم وجود المعرفة العلمية والخبرة العملية في إدارة المشاريع لأغلبية هؤلاء الموظفين إن لم يكن كلهم. إذاً في ظل مثل هذه الظروف كيف نتوقع أن تتم إدارة مشاريع عملاقة بالملايين وبعضها بالمليارات؟ إنما ما يحصل من قبل الموظفين المنوط بهم إدارة المشاريع هو قيامهم وبمهام بسيطة تتمثل غالباً في التنسيق بين المقاول والجهات المالية, خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بمتابعة المستخلصات المالية. أما النشاطات الأساسية في إدارة المشاريع من تعريف وتخطيط وتنفيذ ومتابعة وتقييم وإدارة مخاطر فهي على حد كبير غير مطبقة في الجهات الحكومية. 

كما لنا أن نتعرض بشكل عام لبعض العوامل الأخرى والمؤثرة في أداء وسير المشاريع الحكومية. ومن هذه العوامل الأنظمة والسياسات والإجراءات الحكومية ذات العلاقة بالمشاريع, فنظام المشتريات الحكومية ما زال يمثل عائقاً أمام إدارة المشاريع بشكل احترافي. ومن العوامل الأخرى أيضاً عدم وجود آلية ومرجعية واضحة في تأهيل وإدارة الموردين كما يتم العمل به في أغلبية الدول المتقدمة, وكذلك الشركات العالمية. ويضاف إلى هذا العامل عدم وجود نظام جزائي رادع للشركات عند ثبوت تقصيرها أو إهمالها بشكل متعمد. وسنتعرض لهذه العوامل وتأثيرها في المشاريع الحكومية في مقالات قادمة - إن شاء الله.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (8 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تعليقا على الموضوع اعلاه اقول:

اتفق مع الكاتب الفاضل الدكتور العريني لما ذهب اليه من تحليل واشيد به

ادارة المشاريع اليوم وصلت لحد الاحترافية واصبح تخصصاً معتمدا في كثير من دول العالم، وما كان هذا الظهور والاعتماد العالمي لهذا التخصص الا نتيجه طبيعية لحاجة المجتمعات اليه. في الماضي كانت مسألة ادارة المشاريع تبنى على الخبره العملية وتستأنس بآراء ونظريات الادارة العامه اما اليوم وفي عصر التخصص اصبح هناك تخصصا قائما بذاته يركز على المشروعات وعوامل نجاحها، كما تعدى ذلك الى الوصول الى نظريات خاصة بالمشروعات كنظريات الادارة المالية للمشاريع وما تشملها من نظريات دراسة التدفقات المالية للمشاريع وحساب التكلفة التقديرة للمشروعات و ادارة القيمة و ادارة المخاطر في المشروعات وادارة الموارد ونظريات الجوده وغيرها كثير. كما ظهر العديد من الشهادات المهنية والمناهج الاحترافية لادارة المشروعات مثل PMP & PRINCE2 وغيرهما. 

الواقع المعمول به في الشركات الضخمة مثل ارامكو وسابك والتحلية و شل وغيرهم يدلل على اهمية اتباع منهجية واضحة وثابته مع اتسامها بالمرونة المنطقية المعقولة. كما ان المنهجية وسيلة مهمه لتوضيح المسؤوليات والمراحل للمشروع، وتعد وسيلة مهمه جدا في الضبط والتحكم بالمشروعات. كما انها تساهم بشكل كبير في دراسة المشروع وتتبع خطواته وتحديد معايير نجاحه وتحديد معايير الاداء له. وهي تؤمن المعلومة عن المشروع لجميع الاطراف وتطبق آلية للقرارت الخاصة بالمشروع وهي وسيلة ناجحة لتسجيل جميع المستندات التي ادت الى اتخاذ قرار معين مدعوما بالدراسات والمعطيات التي ادت الى ذلك القرار، كما انها وسيلة لنشر الوعي والمعرفة حول المشروع ومتطلباته ومعطياته لجميع فريق العمل وبالتالي توفر الفهم الجيد لدى فريق العمل للعمل المقدمين عليه.

الحادث الرهيب والكارثة التي حصلت في مدينة جده في يوم عرفة لحج 1430هـ من سيول وامطار غزيرة وما تبعها من امر سامي كريم من خادم الحرمين الشريفين وتشكيله للجنه لتقصي الحقائق ومحاسبة المقصر لهو قرار حكيم من ملك اتشح بالحكمة. وكلنا أمل بان تصل هذه اللجنة الى موقع الخلل وان تستخلص توصيات تهتم بضرورة وجود آلية ومنهج لادارة المشروعات في جميع القطاعات الحكومية.
للاسف اعتقد جازما بان هذه اللجنة ستصادف الكثير من المشاكل والصعوبه في تحديد المسؤول وذلك بسبب عدم وجود منهجية ادارة المشروعات وعدم وجود ما يسمى Gating System الذي يسهل عملية تقصي الحقائق وتسهل عملية فحص القرارات السابقة الخاصة بمشروع تصريف مياه السيول والامطار. 
النقاط الايجابية لوجود منهج لادارة المشروعات التي ذكرتها آنفا ستكون معدومه وبالتالي الحكم على قرار دون الرجوع الى ما ادى الى صناعة هذا القرار وعدم وجود مستندات تثبت آلية صناعة القرار في ذلك الوقت اخشى ان بان تكون معضلة رئيسية لتحديد المسؤول. 

النظريات الادارية الخاصة بصناعة القرارات توضح جليا بأنه المهم ليس القرار ذاته فهو عرضة للصواب والخطأ ولكن الأهم من القرار هو كيفية صناعة القرار والآلية المتبعه لصناعة القرار. فالانسان مسؤول عن بذل الجهد واما النتيجه فهي في علم الله، والشخص مسؤوول عن بذله للجهد وليس مسؤول عن النتيجه فهو بشر يصيب ويخطيء. ولذلك شددت النظريات الادارية المعاصرة على اهمية وجود آلية لصناعة القرارات وهذه الآلية تكون متضمنة لالية الدراسات والاستشارات وتكون حصيلة جهد جماعي من متخصصين ولا يترك الامر لصانع قرار فردي وهذا تفاديا للقصور البشري في العلم والمعرفة وسوء التقدير. الرأي الجماعي يقلل بالتأكيد من هذه المشاكل ولذلك تبنى آلية صناعة القرارات على ذلك والمسألة ليست فردية مطلقة.

واقع ممارسة ادارة المشروعات وكما اشار اليها الدكتور العريني تبين نقصا في الكوادر المهنية المؤهلة علميا وعمليا لادارة مشاريع الدولة العملاقة، ونحن نرى زملاءنا في الوقت الذي كنا فيه حديثي التخرج "مهندسين حديثي التخرج" يتحملوا عبئ التنسيق والمشاركة في ادارة مشاريع ضخمة تصل قيمتها الى الملايين بل المليارات وهم غير مؤهلين لذلك. ولكن وجدوا من يرميهم في البحر ويقول لهم عليكم السباحة والنجاة. هذه المشكلة حقيقةً، وما التوصية التي اصدرها مجلس الوزراء السعودي في 5/1/2009 م بقيام وزارة المالية بالاشتراك مع الجهات الحكومية ذات العلاقة بدراسة موضوع تطبيق منهج إدارة المشروعات من جميع جوانبه والرفع عن ذلك لمجلس الوزراء الا دليلا على وجود هذه المشكلة من نقص في الكوادر المؤهلة الادارة مشروعات الدولة، وارجوا الله ان تكون التوصيات لصالح هذا القرار وان يتم تطبيقه عاجلا غير آجل.

مدينة جدة "عروس البحر الحمر" اصبحت عبرة لجميع المدن السعودية والعربية، وبالتالي بمصيبتها هذه اصبح لها الفضل بعد الله تعالى على سائر المدن اذا ما تم دراسة ما ادى الى هذه الكارثة وخلص من هذه الكارثة دروس وعبر يستفاد منها في قادم الايام.

والله المستعان


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (14 ديسمبر 2009)

عودا للنقاش ...

ما حصل في جدة صنع لنا نقطة تأمل قوية .. في اعتقادي الشخصي ان ما حصل من هدم وخسائر في الارواح لابد ان يصنع لنا تأمل في طريقة أداءنا لاعمالنا، فما نتج من خسائر هو نتيجه للتراخي وعدم اداء العمل بكامل امانته مع الاخذ بالاعتبار ان ما حصل هو بإرادة الله تعالى

وهذا يقودنا الى تعليقي اليوم حول نقطة التراخي والتساهل في واقع ادارة المشاريع

من ابرز ما يقتل المشروع هو التراخي في اداء مهامه سواء من مدير المشروع او احد اعضاء فريق العمل، والسبب في ذلك هو ان المشروع هو مجموعه من الاعمال التيي تتراكم وتبنى على بعضها البعض، فأي تراخي او تهاون او تساهل في اداء عمليه او مهمه ما سينتج عنها بلا ادنى شك تأثر للعملية التي تليها.

ومن وسائل التحكم بالمشروع هو معالجة نقطة التراخي والتساهل لدى اعضاء الفريق وبالتالي نجد هناك آليات تساعد على الحفاظ بمستوى عدم التراخي والتشجيع على الشعور بالمسؤولية، ومن امثلة ذلك -على سبيل المثال لا الحصر- آلية التقارير والتسجيل فهذه الآلية تساعد على تحديد المسؤوليات وتسجل الوقائع والاحداث التي مر بها المشروع وكيف تم معالجتها وعلى اي اسس تم ذلك وبالتالي من يكتب التقرير يكون متأكد من ان هذا مسؤولية يتحملها وسيشكل التقرير مرجعا، وبالتالي التراخي سيضعف ويحل محله الجدية والاهتمام.

وهناك امثلة اخرى كثيرة ايضا مثلا اعتماد مادة بناء معينه، نجد ان الكثير من الممارسات العملية السيئة هو اعتماد تغيير مادة بناء بأخرى دون اذن تغيير مكتوب والتساهل في هذا الامر من قبل اعضاء الفريق والاستشاري والمقاول المنفذ، وهذا النوع من التساهل في عدم توثيق التغييرات يعتبر خرق لمبادئ ادارة المشاريع والتي لا ندرك اهميتها الا في حال وقوع التخاصم

ولكن المهم ان نعي انه على كل مدير مشروع ناجح ان يجدد طاقات فريقه وان يجعلهم مستشعرين للأمانه التي تقع عليهم وان يحرص على التوثيق وعدم التراخي ولا يدع مجال للتساهل في نطاق يخل بالمسؤولية


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الدكتور ابو صالح
السلام عليكم

المقال بالفعل ثرى ويضع اليد على بيت الخلل فى فشل المشروعات ليس فى جدة فقط وليس فى المملكة فقط ولكن فى كل دول العالم العربي من المحيط الى الخليج.
الحقيقة يا اخى ان القضية الاساسية هى غياب مفهوم الاحترافية فى ادراة المشروعات كمدخل رئيسى للقرارات المتعلقة بالمشروعات التى تشرف عليها الحكومات فى دولنا العربية (فى مصر لدينا كوارث اقتصادية عطلت مسيرة تنموية لشعب كامل سنين عديدة بسبب غياب مفهوم الاحترافية هذا عن متخذ القرار)
انا اود ان اضيف الاتى:
1- مازالت الجهات الحكومية المالكة للمشاريع الرئيسية فى معظم دول العالم العربى تتثاقل الى الارض فى تحديث نفسها اداريا وترتبط ارتباط غير مبرر باساليب غريبة فى اختيار العناصر البشرية المفترض ان يوكل اليها ادارة المشروعات، بمعنى اننى ولاول مرة مثلا هنا فى الامارات اجد اعلان من هيئة حكومية فى ابوظبى تطلب اخصائيين ادارة مشاريع وتشترط ان يكونوا حاصلين على شهادات اضافية فى ادراة المشاريع غير المؤهل الهندسى الرئيس ويفضل شهادة pmp ، هذا لا يحدث ابدا فى اى من الدول العربية، انا لا اتحدث هنا عن شهادة معينة ولكن عن المفهوم، مفهوم ان المهندس لا يتخرج مؤهلا لادارة مشروع، والخبرة التنفيذية العريضة لا تؤهل لادارة مشروع بدون دراسة. عندما تصل هذه الفكرة الى صناع القرار سيبدأ التغيير
2-بناءا على ما سبق تستطيع ان تقول ان صانع القرار المؤهل علميا وعمليا لادارة المشروعات سوف يكون مؤهلا لاتخاذ قرار تنفيذ او عدم تنفيذ اى من المشروعات، وستغيب الصور المأساوية للمشروعات التى باتت نقطة سوداء فى تاريخ حكومات بعض الدول العربية وبالاخص مصر.

لى ان شاء الله اضافة اخرى فى القريب العاجل


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (15 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك اخي عبدالقادر حجاج مشاركتك القيمه، وتعليقك في محله

اضيف ان الاحترافية غابت عن كامل فريق العمل بسبب غياب المنهجية، وهذا ما ندندن عليه

في انتظار مداخلتك القادمه


----------



## Lucent (15 ديسمبر 2009)

في رأيي ، و بالرغم من إيماني الشديد بأهمية تطبيق منهجية واضحة و متطورة لإدارة المشاريع ، لم تكن كارثة جدة نتيجة لضعف منهجية إدارة المشاريع أو ضعف الكوادر الهندسية ، إنما السبب الرئيسي يكمن في " تخطيط المدن " ، و يضاف إلى ذلك " الفساد المتجذر " . بمعنى آخر ، لا أظن أن تطبيق منهجية متطورة لإدارة المشاريع و تدريب الكوادر عليها و تطويرهم ، على الرغم من أهمية هذا الأمر ، سيمنع حدوث مثل هذه الكوارث في المستقبل في جدة و الرياض و المدينة و غيرها من مدن المملكة طالما أن تخطيط المدن يسير بنفس العقلية و الطريقة و طالما أن رؤوس الفساد تسرح و تمرح . ما دخل منهجية إدارة المشاريع أو كفاءة الكوادر الهندسية في مجال إدارة المشاريع في مسألة السماح بوجود أحياء كاملة و على مساحات ضخمة على مسارات الأودية ؟! إن هذه المشكلة هي مشكلة وزارة الشؤون البلدية و الكادر الخاص بتخطيط المدينة في أمانة مدينة جدة الذي يعلم طبيعة تضاريس المدينة و التي اكتشفنا الآن أن هذه المدينة ليست إلا مصبا أو دلتا إن أردتم ذلك لأربعة أودية كبيرة تحف جدة من كل جانب .


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اهلا وسهلا اخي الكريم Lucent

مشاركة موفقه تدفع الموضوع للنقاش وهذا ما نصبوا اليه

وللمناقشة حول سؤالك
ما دخل منهجية إدارة المشاريع أو كفاءة الكوادر الهندسية في مجال إدارة المشاريع في مسألة السماح بوجود أحياء كاملة و على مساحات ضخمة على مسارات الأودية ؟! 

ما ندندن حوله هو الفهم الصحيح لحقيقة ادارة المشاريع ودورها في الرقي في جودة المشروع وجودة قراراته، فمسألة المنهجية ليست فقط مجموعه من العمليات والاجراءات والمستندات وخلافه فقط انما هي وسيلة فعالة لوضع النقاط على الحروف بمعنى انه وكما اشرت في تعليقك بان المشكلة كانت في اعتماد مخططات في بطون الاودية فهنا دور المنهجية يأتي بالتشديد على وجود دراسات تبرر مثل هذا القرار وان لا تترك هذا القرار يمر مرور الكرام، وفي نفس الوقت تحدد الجهة المسؤولة عن هذا القرار وتحدد ما استندت عليه في قرارها في حينه وبالتالي هذا سيشجع الجميع على عدم صناعة القرار الا بما يدعمه من دراسات ومعطيات واحترازات 

ثم ان المنهجية تتضمن منهجيات جزئية مثلا منهجية دراسة وادارة المخاطر ومنهجية دراسة وادارة الفيمة ومنهجية الجودة الشاملة ومنهجيات اخرى منها المنهجيات الخاصة بالقضايا الاقتصادية والتمويلية ومنهجيات ادارة الموارد البشرية ومنهجيات ادارة الموردين وخلافه

فالمسألة منظومة كاملة شاملة، لا يجب النظر الى القرار بعينة وفي معزل عن المشروع ومعطياته وظروفه، فقد يقول قائل ان اعتماد تلك المخططات والتوقيع عليها سبقه توقيع واعتماد لتحويل او معالجة مجرى السيل وبالتالي صنع القرار على ارتباط بمشروع آخر .. وقد يقول ان الاعتماد للمخططات كان باشتراطات لم تنفذ وبالتالي العيب او المشكلة ليست في اعتماد المخطط ولكن في الخلل والتهاون في تطبيق ما اشترطه او تطبيق مشروع ذو علاقه مؤثرة عليه

اتمنى ان يستمر النقاش فمن الكل نستفيد


----------



## Lucent (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تحياتي أبو صالح و تحياتي للجميع

أفهم من حديثك أن " إدارة المشاريع " كما ينبغي أن تكون تتعدى الإطار التقليدي المعروف حاليا و هو ما تمثله الهيكلة الإدارية للمؤسسات و الشركات الحكومية و كذلك الخاصة ( Project Management Department - إدارة إدارة المشاريع كترجمة حرفية أو إدارة المشاريع كمصطلح شائع ) .. فالمفهوم السائد الذي نعرفه هو أن هذه الوحدة الإدارية مسؤولة عن المشروع من بعد توقيع العقد بمعنى مسؤوليتها هو تنفيذ المشروع بحسب ما خطط له و نصص عليه في العقد لتسليمه للمستفيد الأخير على أكمل وجه . أما ما تقصده أنت فهو يتعدى هذه الوحدة الإدارية ليصل إلى الوحدة الإدارية المختصة بالتخطيط و الوحدة الإدارية المختصة بالعقود . بل إنه عندما يستحضر المرء منهجية PMI يجدها تتحدث أيضا عن المشتريات Procurement مما يعني أن مفهوم إدارة المشاريع قد يصل إلى إدارة المشتريات .

أنت الآن نقلتني من الواقع الحالي إلى مفهوم نظري - بالنسبة إلينا على الأقل - لا أدري كيف نصل إليه و يبدو لي أن الوصول إليه يصدم بمعوقات كبيرة من أهمها وعي صناع القرار المختصين بالهيكلة الإدارية الحكومية و إدراكهم لهذه التطورات . و هنا يتبادر إلى الذهن تساؤل حول كيفية الوصول إلى ذهنية هذه الطبقة في مستويات إدارة الدولة . و تساؤل آخر أيضا يقول : حتى لو افترضنا أن الفكرة وصلت و تغلغلت في ذهنية تلك الطبقة ، كيف سيواجهون مقاومة التغيير الغريزية و تأخر الوعي لدى قطاع كبير من موظفي الطبقات المتوسطة و الدنيا لمؤسسات الدولة . مما يعني أن الجهد المطلوب من الأكاديميين المتخصصين و المسلحين بأحدث النظريات و التطبيقات الإدارية لتغيير الواقع ضخم جدا !

نوعد لمحور حديثنا .. أريد أن أعرف كيف يمكن تطبيق هذه المنهجية التي تتحدث عنها ؟ هل من خلال وحدة إدارية جديدة متخصصة تتابع العمل من البداية إلى النهاية ؟ أم من خلال الوحدة الإدارية المسؤولة عن التخطيط ؟ أم كيف ؟

و شكرا


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (18 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
نقاش جميل على أصداء مقال رائع يوضح دور إدارة المشاريع في التركيز على نتائج المشاريع وليست مجرد إعتمادها ،، ما أود إضافته على مداخلة Lucent هو أن ما يقصده الدكتور العريني وما علق عليه الاخ ابو صالح هو التطبيق الفعلي لمفهوم إدارة المشاريع كأداه لتنفيذ المشاريع تبدأ من بداية فكرة المشروع ووثيقته الاساسية الى أن يكتمل في حالته التشغيلية المخطط لها. الاشراف على التنفيذ هو أحد أدوات إدارة المشاريع ولكن إدارة المشاريع مفهوم أشمل من هذا. هناك أبحاث علمية منشورة عن محاولة تطبيق مفهوم إدارة المشاريع - بما فيه من آليات محددة ومقاييس دقيقة للوصول للأهداف - في الادارة العامة وإدارة الاعمال ، وهو ما أعتقد أنه سيكون الحل لمشاكل المشاريع التي كثر الحديث عنها في الآونة الاخيرة.

الاشكال الاكبر هو في أن أغلب ممارسي إدارة المشاريع والقائمين عليها هم من المهندسين اللذين تلوقوا تعليمهم الاساسي ليكونوا مصممين ومهندسين ، لكن لم يتم تدريبهم وتعليمهم ليكونوا مدراء مشاريع ، ونظرة بسيطة لواقع المشاريع والقائمين عليها توضح اساس المشكلة ،، التخبط في التعليمات والقرارات الخاصة بالمشاريع من القائمين عليها من طرف الملاك والاستشاريين وحتى المقاولين ، تؤكد ان هذا يعتبر سببا رئيسيا للمشاكل التي تتعرض لها المشاريع.

أختلف مع الكاتب في نفية لفرضية ان يكون تمويل المشاريع سببا في تأخر او تعطل تنفيذها ،، لإعتادي ان الموضوع منظومة واحدة لا يمكن ان تكتمل الا بإكتمال جميع جوانبها ،، وإعلان وزارة المالية بأرقام الاعتمادات لا يعني الصرف على المشاريع ، لكنها ارقام يتم إعتمادها بعد نقاشات طويلة - وربما صراعات - بين منسوبي وزارة المالية والمسئولين عن تنفيذ المشاريع في الجهات الحكومية يفوز فيها في الغالب منسوبي وزارة المالية، ولهذا تعتبر هي الوزارة المسيطرة على ما عداها من وزارات ، كما أن طريقة الدفع والتمويل التي تتبعها وزارة المالية في نظام المشتروات (عقد الاشغال العامه) لا يعتبر تمويلاً للمشروع بقدر ما هو دفعات مقابل أعمال تم إنجازها ، ولهذا يضطر المقاولين الى البحث عن مصادر أخرى (وهي مصادر مكلفة بالطبع) بضمان دفعات المشروع. وهناك مشاريع كان عم توفر التمويل الابتدائي لها سببا في فشلها او تعثرها ووزارة المالية تنظر الى المشروع بإرتياح لأن المبالغ المالية التي تم إعتمادها سوف لن يتم صرفها. وأعتقد ان إدارة المشاريع لو طبقت بإحترافية لاستطاعت تكوين فريق عمل من جميع الاطراف يهمه في المقام الاول تنفيذ المشروع وتذليل كافة العقبات التي تعترضه.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الاعزاء ان شاء الله انا محضر لكم مفاجأة سارة تخص هذا الموضوع ولكن لن اعلن عنها حتى تتم فعلا .. وان لم يكلل لها النجاح فأعدكم بمفاجآت قادمه أخرى ان شاء الله تعالى

ثانيا ارحب بالدكتور فيصل الشريف واقول له مرحبا بعودتك الى ملتقاك .. فنحن في امس الحاجة الى تعقيباتك ومشاركاتك الفاعلة .. فأنت خبرة لا تستهان بها، نعلم انشغالاتك وارتباطاتك ولكن نتمنى كما عودتنا دائما ان يكون لنا نصيب من خبرتك ومعرفتك ورؤيتك ...

ثالثا الاخ الكريم Lucent فعلا لقد وضعت يدك على الجرح وعلى مشكلة المشاكل .. واعتقد ان مثل هذه التساؤلات الهامه التي تتحفنا بها من يوم الى آخر تنبئ عن شخص ذو خبرة ومعرفه ممتازه
فقط اذكر الاخوان انني احاول دفع الموضوع للمناقشة دائما واجاباتي على التساؤلات هي من باب اثارة النقاش فمنكم نستفيد
بالنسبة لتساؤلك حول
و هنا يتبادر إلى الذهن تساؤل حول كيفية الوصول إلى ذهنية هذه الطبقة في مستويات إدارة الدولة . و تساؤل آخر أيضا يقول : حتى لو افترضنا أن الفكرة وصلت و تغلغلت في ذهنية تلك الطبقة ، كيف سيواجهون مقاومة التغيير الغريزية و تأخر الوعي لدى قطاع كبير من موظفي الطبقات المتوسطة و الدنيا لمؤسسات الدولة . مما يعني أن الجهد المطلوب من الأكاديميين المتخصصين و المسلحين بأحدث النظريات و التطبيقات الإدارية لتغيير الواقع ضخم جدا !

نوعد لمحور حديثنا .. أريد أن أعرف كيف يمكن تطبيق هذه المنهجية التي تتحدث عنها ؟ هل من خلال وحدة إدارية جديدة متخصصة تتابع العمل من البداية إلى النهاية ؟ أم من خلال الوحدة الإدارية المسؤولة عن التخطيط ؟ أم كيف ؟

اعتقد ان مجلدات لن تكفي للاجابة على تساؤلاتك، ولكن هذه التساؤلات مهمه للغاية واعتقد انها تشكل ام المشاكل بالنسبة لممارسة ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية.

استشهد بما ذهب اليه الدكتور فيصل الشريف وهو ان الكثير من مدراء المشاريع الحاليين وصلوا الى هذه المناصب بفضل خبراتهم الكبير في حقل الهندسة او العمارة، اي انهم ليسوا متخصصين في ادارة المشاريع ولكن مشاركاتهم السابقة شكلت لهم حصيلة طيبة اهلتهم الى منصب مدير المشروع، وهذا شيء جيد ولا بأس به ولكن اعتقد انه يجب عليه تطوير ذواتهم وزيادة حصيلتهم العلمية والمعرفية والتطبيقية بكل ما يخص ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية، فيجب عليهم ان يتعاملوا مع هذا المنصب على انه يتطلب معرفة في منهجيات ادارة المشاريع واساليبه وادواته، ومن المهم ان ليتكؤو كامل الاتكاء على خبرتهم العملية الطويلة فقط

وكما اشرت عزيزي Lucent فهذه الذهنية يجب ان تصل الى وعي على مستويات الادارة العليا لدى المنظمات والمؤسسات والشركات

اما عن الاجابه عن كيف فهذا موضوع كبير، ولكن دعم الادارة العليا هو اول مفتاح لنظريات ادارة التغيير فكلما كان الدعم اكبر من الادارة العليا كلما سهل تطبيق التغيير، وهنا يأتي الدور على موظفي الطبقات المتوسطة لمراقبة ومتابعة آليات التغيير ودعمه لمن دونهم وهكذا. المسألة ان غابت عنها التوعية لاسباب التغيير والفوائد المتوقعه لهذا التغيير ثم غابت عنها المتابعه المستمره من الادارة العليا فلن تنجح بالتأكيد، و لا انسى ان اعرج على اهمية الوقت فالتغيير يحتاج الى وقت وبالوقت تنحل بعض المشاكل الناتجه عن التغيير وبالتالي وباختصار التغيير يحتاج الى استراتيجية والاستراتيجية تحتاج الى وعي ونظره مستقبلية وهذا كله يتطلب معرفة والمعرفة لا تكفي بذاتها بل تحتاج الى من يطبقها ويختبر نجاعتها وللتطبيق نحتاج الدعم من الادارة العليا، والادارة العليا تحتاج الى وسط ينقل توجهاتهم لكامل منسوبي الادارة (الطبقة الوسطى) وهؤلاء يحتاجوا المتابعه وتقييم الاداء وهكذا

اما عن قضية النظرة الاكاديمية وبعدها عن الواقع، فهذا هاجس قديم ومشكلة من الطرفين ولكن دعنا نكون واقعيين ومحددين، فما طرحته كان له ما يسنده من نظريات ومقالات ولكن ايضا كان من وحي تجربتي العملية
بمعنى: ان تطبيق المنهجية امر سهل اذا وجد الدعم ووجد المؤيد لوضع المنهجية، الشركات الكبرى مثل سابك ارامكو شل وغيرهم لديهم منهجيات واضحه ولديهم كتاب الاجراءات لعمليات ادارة المشاريع. فليس هناك مجال "للفلسفة"، ففي هذه المنهجيات يوضح فيها الاجراءات والصلاحيات ودورة المشروع لكل عملية من عمليات والمرجعية في ذلك.

من وجهة نظري المنهجية تنطلق من خمس مبادئ رئيسية: 1- التوثيق 2- طرق صناعة القرار 3- الحرص على نشر الوعي والفهم حول المشروع 4- العمليات والاجراءات القياسية 5- وجود المرونة النسبية

اخير لكل مؤسسة ظروفها فهناك من تناسبه ويتفق مع ظروفه ايجاد ادارة متخصصة لادارة المشاريع وهناك من يضم مسؤولية الاعتناء بالمنهجيو ومراقبة تطبيقها وتطويرها من مهام الادارة العليا وغيرها كثير، المهم انه هناك متخصصين ومستشارين يدرسوا المؤسسة او الادارة التي تريد تطبيق منهجية ادارة المشاريع ثم يعطوا توصياتهم بما يتناسب مع طبيعة عمل هذه المؤسسة


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (20 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

اضيف لحضراتكم مقال اضافي للدكتور العريني يشدد على اهمية الادارة الاحترافية للمشاريع ويسلط الضوء على أحد الآليات المسانده لتطبيق احترافية شاملة ... اترككم مع المقال

إدارة المشاريع في المملكة: دور نظام المعلومات الجغرافي GIS في تطوير وتنفيذ البنية التحتية
د. سليمان بن علي العريني
المصدر جريدة الاقتصادية ... الرابـــط

في حالة الاستمرار في المنهجية نفسها من غياب التخطيط الاستراتيجي والإدارة الاحترافية والتنسيق والتكامل والاستمرار في العمل في جزر منعزلة فيما يخص مشاريع البنية التحتية الاستراتيجية ومنها مشاريع الأنظمة المعلوماتية الجغرافية Geographical Information System التي تم ويتم تطويرها فإنه لن يتحقق أي عائد على الاستثمار, وبالتالي فجميع ما يتم صرفه وتوجيهه من مخصصات مالية سنوية تستقطع من ميزانية الدولة لهذه المشاريع يمثل خسائر متراكمة على الدولة والوطن سواءً خسائر مالية أو خسائر معلوماتية. من خلال طرح سابق تطرقنا إلى وجود مشكلات رئيسة في طريقة ومنهجية إدارة مشاريع البنية التحتية في القطاعات الحكومية (العدد 5880 في 16/11/2009 والعدد 5901 في 7/12/2009) تسببت – وما زالت - في خسائر مالية متراكمة, وما حصل في مدينة جدة أخيرا يعد خير برهان على عدم توافر عوامل النجاح المطلوبة في إدارة المشاريع ومنها الإخلاص والأمانة والمهنية والاحترافية في إدارة هذه المشاريع. ويلاحظ أيضاً من خلال مشاهدة وتقييم مباشر لما يحصل في طريقة ومنهجية إدارة عدد من المشاريع الحكومية عدم توافر المعايير اللازمة لنجاح المشاريع, وخصوصاً غياب الأهداف الاستراتيجية ومن ثم الأهداف طويلة الأجل للمشاريع. 

وفي الصيغة القائمة تقريباً لكثير من المشاريع نجد أن المقاول للمشروع بجانب مهمته التنفيذية للمشروع إلا أن مصلحته وصوته هو الأعلى على حساب مصالح وأصوات شركاء المشروع الآخرين, ويزيد من تعميق هذه الإشكالية غياب الإدارة الاحترافية للمشروع. 

أما دور إدارات المشاريع في كثير من القطاعات الحكومية فيبدو مختزلا ويظل يتمحور غالباً حول التنسيق بين المقاول والإدارة المالية لرفع المستخلصات المالية, وهذا يأتي دون شك على حساب متابعة صحة نطاق عمل وتعريف المشروع والتخطيط والتنفيذ والمتابعة واختبار وتسلم المشروع في مراحله المختلفة. 

كما يجب أن نؤكد على حقيقة مهمة وجوهرية هي أن انتهاء وتسلم مشروع ما لا يعني أبداً نجاح المشروع. فكم من مشاريع تم الانتهاء منها وتسليمها ثم اتضح بعد سنوات فشلها! وبالتالي فإن هناك عوامل وأبعادا متعددة يجب استخدامها لتحديد مدى نجاح أو فشل أي مشروع. وسنتطرق لهذا الجانب في إدارة المشاريع في مقالات مقبلة ـ إن شاء الله. 

كما أن ضعف وقصور البعد المعلوماتي الاستراتيجي والتشغيلي لمشاريع البنية التحتية في القطاعات الحكومية يضيف مشكلة أخرى في منهجية وطريقة إدارة المشاريع لدى هذه القطاعات. 

فيفترض لتحديد البيانات والخواص المكانية لمشاريع البنية التحتية من طرق ومنازل وشبكات ومحطات وغيرها أن يتم استخدام نظام المعلومات الجغرافي Geographical Information System: GIS. ويمكن للإخوة والأخوات القراء على سبيل المثال الرجوع لخدمة جوجل العنكبوتية والاطلاع على خدماتها الخاصة بالأرض Google Earth لمعرفة جزء بسيط مما يمكن أن يقدمه نظام المعلومات الجغرافي. 

فهذا النظام يقوم بعدد من الوظائف وخصوصاً في مجال قطاع إدارة الأعمال والخدمات, فمنها على سبيل المثال تحديد موقع كيبل كهرباء بشكل دقيق من خلال بيانات الطول والعرض والعمق مما يوفر عدداً من المزايا, منها التوفير في تكلفة البحث عند وجود مشكلة انقطاع كيبل أو لأغراض الصيانة أو التطوير والإنشاء أو غيره, وكذلك تقليل مخاطر تحديد الخطأ وبالتالي الحفر الخطأ الذي حتماً يؤدي إلى الانقطاعات في الخدمات وغيرها. 

ونحن هنا لن نتحدث عن ماهية ووظائف ومنافع نظام المعلومات الجغرافي ولكننا سنركز بشكل أساسي على مشكلة عدم تطوير نظام المعلومات الجغرافي في المملكة بالشكل المطلوب أو حتى للحد الأدنى. وهناك في رأينا عدد من الأسباب التي تمنع أو تحد من تطور هذا النظام الذي فيما لو تم تبنيه والعمل به بالشكل الصحيح لوفر خدمات كبيرة لجميع قطاعات الدولة، وكذلك القطاع الخاص من حيث توفير خدمات معلوماتية واستراتيجية، وأيضاً الحد أو التقليل من الخسائر المالية التي تتكبدها الدولة والقطاع الخاص نظير عدم وجود مصدر موحد ووقتي وموثوق لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية. 

ويمكن أيضاً إرجاع أسباب عدم وجود نظام معلوماتي جغرافي موحد في المملكة إلى غياب التنسيق العلمي والعملي بين الأجهزة والقطاعات الحكومية، حيث نشاهد أن القطاعات الحكومية اعتادت العمل إلى حد كبير باستقلالية وبشكل منعزل عن بعضها بعضا في جميع مشاريع البنية التحتية, ولا يخفى ما في ذلك من هدر غير مبرر للموارد والطاقات وتقليل لفرص نجاح المشاريع. 

ويقوم الآن عدد من الجهات الحكومية والخاصة على تطوير نظام المعلومات الجغرافي ولكن بشكل مستقل والتنسيق غائب فيما بينها, ومن هذه القطاعات على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: وزارة الشؤون البلدية والقروية والهيئات العليا لتطوير المدن وأمانات المدن والبلديات ومؤسسة البريد وشركات الاتصالات وعدد من الوزارات والشركات والمكاتب الخاصة. والكل هنا يبرر غياب المرجعية الموحدة والتنسيق فيما بينها إلى عدم وجود جهة مركزية ورسمية لنظام المعلومات الجغرافي ولذلك في ظل غياب هذه الجهة المنظمة، فالكل له الحق في العمل على تطوير نظام معلومات جغرافي خاص به, وبالتالي فكل جهة أياً كانت حكومية أو خاصة ترى أنها مسؤولة ومالكة لنظام المعلومات الجغرافي في المملكة. والغريب أننا نتكلم عن مكان واحد داخل المملكة مثل شارع معين أو منزل معين أو حي معين وفي الشارع هناك أنابيب مياه وكيابل كهرباء واتصالات. ولم يسأل هؤلاء من المالك للشارع والحي والمدينة؟ من الذي يقوم بتخطيط الشارع والحي؟ ومن يقوم بتحديث الشارع والحي والمدينة؟ ومن ومن...؟ 

وتركز كل الجهات الحكومية والخاصة عادة عند تطويرها أنظمتها المعلوماتية الجغرافية على إضافة بيانات خدماتها التشغيلية الخاصة بها في نظام المعلومات الجغرافي مستعينة بخريطة المدينة الأساس التي يتم الحصول عليها من مصادر مختلفة. فلو أخذنا مثلاً شركة الكهرباء فإن نظام المعلومات الجغرافي لديها الخاص بمدينة مثل الرياض مقتصر فقط على البيانات الجغرافية الخاصة بمواقع وبيانات الكيابل والمحطات الكهربائية وعدادات الكهرباء المركبة على خريطة الأساس لمدينة الرياض. وهذا الأمر يصح على الجهات الأخرى مثل: الأمانات، البلديات، الاتصالات، المياه، التعليم، البريد، و”أرامكو”، وغيرها. وفي كل هذه التطبيقات تصبح عملية إدارة نظام المعلومات الجغرافي مهمة صعبة وحتماً غير مكتملة وخصوصاً من حيث إمكانية التحديث والربط مع الجهات ذات العلاقة. 

فعلى سبيل المثال عملية الربط مع الجهات الأخرى غائبة ولا توجد هذه الإمكانية لسبب بسيط هو أن كل جهة تعمل بمعزل عن الجهات الأخرى وبالتالي لا يمكن الربط.. بل لا نستغرب أن هناك أكثر من نظام معلوماتي جغرافي داخل جهة واحدة نظراً لانعزالية عمل إدارة عن أخرى أو منطقة عن أخرى. وهذا ليس لعدم وجود حاجة وظيفية للربط بين الجهات ذات العلاقة ولكن لعدم إمكانية الربط فنياً ولعدم وجود آلية ومرجعية للربط والتكامل. فعندما تعمل شركة الكهرباء على صيانة شارع معين ألا يهمها تحديد جميع الخدمات الموجودة في الشارع ومنها المياه والاتصالات وغيرها من حيث الموقع الجغرافي (الطول والعرض والعمق) والبيانات الأساسية لكل خدمة؟ ألا نسمع دائماً بتوقف عدد من الخدمات مثل الاتصالات بسبب قطع كيبل بالخطأ أثناء عمل صيانة في شارع ما, ناهيك عن الخسائر المالية والزمنية لإصلاح ما يتم قطعه أو تخريبه نتيجة عدم توافر ودقة البيانات الجغرافية. 

ومن ناحية التحديث لنظام المعلومات الجغرافي تواجه كل الجهات الحكومية والخاصة في المملكة مشكلة فنية وتشغيلية. فطالما أن نظام المعلومات الجغرافي ليس جزءا من إجراءات عمل الصيانة وليس جزءا من ثقافة العمل في إدارة المشاريع وليس مصدرا معلوماتيا يعتمد عليه من قبل الإدارة العليا فلا يمكن الاعتماد على النظام وهذا راجع لعدم دقة البيانات المخزنة فيه. فمثلاً إذا تمت صيانة في حي ما وتم وضع محطة تقوية كهربائية في الحي ولكن لم يتم تحديث نظام المعلومات الجغرافي بما تم عمله في هذا الحي واستمر الحال على ذلك لجميع العمليات اليومية من صيانة ومشاريع، فالنتيجة الحتمية أن المعلومات الموجودة في النظام غير صحيحة ولا يمكن بناء قرارات عليها وإن تم فإنها قرارات مضللة وخاطئة. كما أن هناك مشكلة أخرى في إدارة نظام المعلومات الجغرافي في الوضع الحالي من قبل الجهات الحكومية والخاصة من حيث عدم قدرة أي جهة على التحديث الفوري لخريطة الأساس التي يتم الحصول عليها من جهات مختلفة, وهذا ناتج مرة أخرى عن عدم وجود آلية للترابط والتنسيق والتكامل بين الجهات ذات العلاقة بنظام المعلومات الجغرافي. 

من ناحية أخرى، تقوم كل جهة حكومية وخاصة ذات العلاقة بنظام المعلومات الجغرافي بالتعامل مع شركات متخصصة في مجال بناء وتدقيق بيانات نظام المعلومات الجغرافي. وما يحصل أن هناك عددا من البيانات المشتركة والجاهزة لدى الشركات التجارية تقوم ببيعها مرة بعد مرة وبالملايين إلى عدد من الجهات الحكومية دون بذل أي مجهود إضافي من قبل هذه الشركات – على الرغم من أن هذه البيانات الجغرافية هي في الأصل ملك للدولة. وفي ظل استمرار الوضع على ما هو عليه فإن المستفيد الوحيد هو شركات أنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية, والمتضرر ـ وما زال ـ هو الجهات الحكومية والخاصة التي يتطلب عملها التعامل مع نظام المعلومات الجغرافي, وهذا الضرر كمحصلة نهائية ينتقل إلى المواطن بعدة أشكال مثل تأخر أعمال الصيانة والانقطاعات وغيرها. مع تكبيد خزانة الدولة مصاريف وأعباء مالية غير مبررة. 

وللعلم فإن هناك لجنة مشكلة لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية في المملكة يدخل في عضويتها عدد من الجهات الحكومية والخاصة وهي تعمل منذ تأسيسها منذ خمس سنوات على مناقشة وضع نظام المعلومات الجغرافي في المملكة ووضع الحلول المناسبة. ونعتقد أن وجود اللجنة واستمرارها لأكثر من خمس سنوات دليل عملي على إشكاليات تواجهها اللجنة تحد من قدرتها على التعامل مع المشكلات التي يواجهها نظام المعلومات الجغرافي. كما أن تشكيل لجنة قد لا يكون الخيار الأمثل للتعامل مع مشكلة نظام المعلومات الجغرافي في المملكة. وفي رأينا أن الحل يكمن في أنه يجب أولاً تحليل المشكلة التي يواجهها نظام المعلومات الجغرافي بالشكل الصحيح ومن ثم تقبل المشكلة والاعتراف بها. يلي ذلك وضع تعريف وتشريع دقيق لنظام المعلومات الجغرافي، حيث يشمل تحديد المالك والمسؤول عن نظام المعلومات الجغرافي وهو ما نفتقده في الوقت الحالي. 

ويجب أن نشير في الختام إلى أنه في حالة الاستمرار في المنهجية نفسها من غياب التخطيط الاستراتيجي والإدارة الاحترافية والتنسيق والتكامل واستمرار العمل في جزر منعزلة فيما يخص مشاريع البنية التحتية الاستراتيجية ومنها مشاريع الأنظمة المعلوماتية الجغرافية Geographical Information System التي تم ويتم تطويرها فإنه لن يتحقق أي عائد على الاستثمار, وبالتالي فجميع ما يتم صرفه وتوجيهه من مخصصات مالية سنوية تستقطع من ميزانية الدولة لهذه المشاريع يمثل خسائر متراكمة على الدولة والوطن سواءً خسائر مالية أو خسائر معلوماتية.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (21 ديسمبر 2009)

استكمالا لموضوعنا الشيق ... ما زال الدكتور العريني يتحفنا بمقالاته وأراءه النفيده والداعية للنقاش

هيئـة عامة للمشاريع..الخيار الاستراتيجي لإدارة المشاريع في المملكة
د. سليمان بن علي العريني
المصدر جريدة الاقتصادية .. الرابـــــط

يمر أي مشروع سواءً من مشاريع البنية التحتية أو غيرها من المشاريع بعدد من المراحل والتي تبدأ بالتخطيط الاستراتيجي يتبعها وضع أولويات وبرامج زمنية لتحقيق الأهداف الاستراتيجية. وحسب البرنامج الزمني يتم تحديد المشاريع المطلوب تنفيذها لتحقيق الأهداف الاستراتيجية على المدى القصير والطويل. ويتطلب العمل الاحترافي في إدارة المشاريع، وضع تعريف دقيق وصحيح للمشاريع وتخطيطها بشكل سليم ومن ثم التنفيذ والمتابعة الوقتية واختبار وتسلم المشروع في مراحله المختلفة. 

وهنا نطرح عددا من التساؤلات حول الوضع القائم في طريقة ومنهجية إدارة المشاريع في القطاعات الحكومية: فمن يقوم بمهام إدارة المشاريع في قطاعات الدولة؟ من المسؤول عن وضع الأهداف الاستراتيجية للمشاريع والتأكد من أنها تتمشى مع الأهداف الاستراتجية للدولة والوطن؟ من المسؤول عن تحديد نطاق عمل المشاريع؟ من المسؤول عن وضع تقدير تكاليف المشاريع؟ من المسؤول عن التأكد من أهداف المشاريع أثناء تنفيذها حتى الانتهاء منها؟ من المسؤول عن متابعة المشروع؟ وغيرها من التساؤلات. وسنناقش هذه التساؤلات من بعدين: من المسؤول حسب الوضع الحالي ومن ثم ننتقل إلى مناقشة الوضع البديل والمقترح للتعامل مع إدارة المشاريع في القطاعات الحكومية. 

تقوم وزارة الاقتصاد والتخطيط بتطوير خطط خمسية تركز على مواضيع التنمية في عدد من المحاور الأساسية مثل التعليم والصحة والخدمات وغيرها. ويفترض على كل قطاع حكومي من خلال المناقشة والتفاوض مع وزارة المالية بإعداد خطة مشاريع خاصة بها لتحقيق أهداف الخطة الخمسية المحددة. ففي منتصف كل سنة مالية (أو بداية الربع الثالث) تقوم كل جهة حكومية بتقديم قائمة مقترحة للمشاريع المستقبلية الخاصة بها مع التكاليف المتوقعة لكل مشروع والمدة الزمنية المتوقعة لتنفيذ كل مشروع لوزارة المالية. وغالبا تتبع المشاريع المقدمة والتكاليف المقدمة من القطاعات الحكومية بيانات السنوات السابقة مع بعض الزيادات – بل إن بعضها يمثل استمرارا لمشاريع سابقة. وبعد ذلك تتم المناقشة بين ممثلين من القطاع الحكومي (غالباً مدير الشؤون المالية ومدير إدارة المشاريع) والجهة المسؤولة في وزارة المالية (إدارة الميزانية). ويتركز النقاش بين الجهتين حول أهداف المشروع وحاجة وأولويات الجهة الحكومية ومبررات الطلب ومدى معقولية المبالغ المطلوبة لتنفيذ المشروع. وبعد عدد من جولات المفاوضات يتم اعتماد ميزانية المشاريع للجهة الحكومية. ويتضح جلياً عدد من الحقائق حول طريقة ومنهجية إدارة المشاريع في هذه المرحلة وهي أولاً أن من يحدد الأهداف الاستراتيجية للمشاريع والتأكد من أنها تتمشى مع الأهداف الاستراتيجية للدولة والوطن هي بشكل رئيس الجهات الحكومية. والحقيقة الثانية أن من يحدد تكاليف المشاريع هي الجهة الحكومية. وهنا نطرح التساؤل الأول: هل الجهات الحكومية هي الأنسب وتملك التأهيل المناسب لوضع الأهداف الاستراتيجية للمشاريع والتأكد من أنها تتمشى مع سياسات وتوجه الدولة المستقبلي؟ ويمكن أيضاً طرح التساؤل الثاني: هل وزارة المالية هي الأنسب وتملك التأهيل المناسب لتقييم مدى تحقيق المشاريع المقترحة من الجهات الحكومية للأهداف الاستراتيجية للدولة والوطن؟ والتساؤل الثالث: هل وزارة المالية من مهامها التحقق من مناسبة المشاريع المقترحة؟ 

وبعد اعتماد الميزانية للجهات الحكومية تبدأ المرحلة التالية من المشروع وذلك بطرح المشاريع من خلال استخدام نظام المنافسات والمشتريات الحكومي، حيث يتم الطرح من خلال مناقصة عامة أو دعوات مباشرة أو شراء مباشر. ولطرح المشروع تقوم الجهة الحكومية بإعداد وثيقة الشروط والمواصفات ويضاف عليها لاحقاً الشروط العامة ومن ضمنها المتطلبات العامة والنظامية والقانونية وغيرها. وجرت العادة في القطاعات الحكومية على إعداد كراسة الشروط والمواصفات داخلياً ومن خلال تعديل وثائق سابقة تغطي نطاق العمل نفسه أو من خلال الاستعانة بمكاتب خارجية. ويقوم موظفو إدارة المشاريع أو الإدارة المعنية بإعداد وثائق طلب العروض. وتكمن هنا أهمية ودور وتأثير وثيقة طلب العروض في سير ونجاح المشروع. فكلما ضعف مستوى وثيقة طلب العروض من حيث على سبيل المثال عدم وضوح وشمولية نطاق العمل وعدم وضوح ودقة المواصفات الفنية وعدم وضوح وتحديد المسؤوليات في المشروع بين القطاع الحكومي والمقاول كلما زاد احتمال فشل المشروع. ومن خلال ما نرى في الواقع العملي فإن هناك عددا من المشاريع قد فشلت بسبب ضعف وثيقة طلب العروض. وهنا نطرح التساؤل الرابع: هل الجهات الحكومية تملك التأهيل المناسب لوضع أطر ووثائق المواصفات الوظيفية والفنية للمشاريع؟ 

ويجب ألا يغيب عن الأذهان هنا أن الانتهاء من المشروع أو إنجازه من قبل المقاول وتسلم الجهة أو الإدارة الحكومية للمشروع لا يعني بالضرورة نجاح المشروع. فالتفريق بين القضيتين في غاية الأهمية. فنجاح أي مشروع يتطلب توافر عدد من شروط ومقاييس النجاح وهي تحقق جميع معايير الأداء والأهداف المطلوبة من المشروع بعد تنفيذه وتنفيذ المشروع ضمن الميزانية المتوقعة وخلال المدة المتوقعة. وهنا يأتي دور إدارة المشاريع في القطاعات الحكومية. فبعد طرح المشاريع تبدأ عملية التقييم والاختيار من خلال لجان يتم تعيينها للنظر والبت في جميع المشاريع. وكل هذه المراحل من تقييم العطاءات والتقييم والاختيار يتولاها موظفو الجهات الحكومية كل على حدة. وهنا نطرح التساؤل الخامس: هل الجهات الحكومية مؤهلة لتقييم واختيار العطاء الأفضل؟ 

وبعد الاختيار تتم ترسية المشروع على الشركة المنفذة للبدء في تنفيذ المشروع. وهنا يأتي دور إدارة المشروع من خلال تعيين مدير أو منسق أو لجنة في القطاع الحكومي لمتابعة تنفيذ المشروع. وفي بعض المشاريع يتم الاستعانة بمكاتب استشارية خارجية للإشراف على المشروع والذي قد يتداخل وأحياناً يتعارض مع دور إدارة المشروع. ويغلب على القطاعات الحكومية عدم وجود إدارة احترافية متخصصة في إدارة المشاريع. فغالباً تتم إدارة المشاريع من قبل موظفين يعملون على إدارة أكثر من مشروع مهما بلغ حجمه إضافة إلى أعمال أخرى موكلة إليهم. كما أن هؤلاء الموظفين يفتقدون المعرفة العلمية والخبرة العملية في إدارة المشاريع وبالتالي فهم يركزون على أداء بعض المهام البسيطة في المشروع تتمثل غالباً في التنسيق بين المقاول والجهات المالية، وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بمتابعة المستخلصات المالية. ويجدر بنا التنويه إلى أن عامل التأكد من الجودة والمراجعة المستمرة من طرف ثالث مستقل غير متاح في الوقت الحالي. وهنا نطرح التساؤل السادس: هل الجهات الحكومية هي الأنسب ومؤهلة لإدارة ومتابعة المشاريع؟ وهل منسوبو إدارة المشاريع في الإدارات الحكومية أفراد متخصصون في هذا الفن؟ وهل تم تأهيلهم لكي يديروا هذا النوع المتخصص من الإدارة؟ 

وإذا نظرنا بصورة كلية إلى وضع ونتائج المشاريع بأنواعها لوجدنا أن هناك مشكلات تصاحب عملية تنفيذ واكتمال وتسلم المشاريع نتج عنها – وما زال – فشل بعض المشاريع وتكبد ميزانية الدولة خسائر متراكمة تصل إلى المليارات سنوياً. 

وبالتمعن في الأسئلة المطروحة أعلاه نجد أن الجهة الحكومية هي المحور الأكثر تأثيرا في دورة ومراحل المشاريع. فهي التي تحدد أهداف ونطاق المشروع. وهي التي تحدد ميزانية ومدة المشروع. وهي التي تنفذ المشروع. وهي التي تعتمد الدفعات للشركات المتعاقد معها. فالجهة الحكومية حقيقة في هذا السياق تمثل المالك والإدارة والمقيًم والمراجع في الوقت نفسه، وهي مهام لا شك متعارضة وتشير إلى وجود مشكلة تنظيمية في إدارة المشاريع. وهذا يقودنا إلى نتيجة حتمية بأن الوضع الحالي يحتاج إلى إعادة نظر إذا أردنا بمشيئة الله ضمان نجاح المشاريع. 

وهناك عدد من الخيارات التي يمكن العمل بها لإصلاح وتطوير الوضع الحالي في طريقة ومنهجية إدارة المشاريع في المملكة. ومن هذه الحلول تفويض المناطق لكي تدير مشاريعها بشكل مباشر من خلال تطبيق مبدأ الإدارة المحلية. وحل آخر يتمثل في إنشاء وزارة للبنية التحتية تعنى بتخطيط وتنفيذ مشاريع البنية التحتية. وهناك مزايا وعيوب لكل من هذه الحلول. وفي المجمل نرى أنه من الصعوبة مناسبة وبالتالي قابلية تنفيذ أي من هذه الحلول في المملكة لعدة أسباب من أهمها أن تخطيط قطاعات وخدمات الدولة يتم بشكل مركزي وهذا يتعارض مع مقترح الإدارة المحلية. وسبب آخر أن إنشاء وزارة للبنية التحتية يتداخل ويتعارض مع وزارات خدمات قائمة من أهمها وزارة الشؤون البلدية والقروية والمياه والكهرباء وغيرها. والأخطر أن مثل هذا المقترح قد يزيد من تعقيد مشكلة إدارة المشاريع. 

وفي هذا السياق فإنه بعد أحداث جدة الأليمة طالب البعض بإنشاء هيئة عليا لتطوير مدينة جدة، وهذا ليس حلا للمشكلة ككل، فماذا عن المدن الأخرى هل ننتظر حتى تقع كارثة في كل مدينة ثم يتم إنشاء هيئة عليا لتطويرها؟ أم يتم إنشاء هيئة عليا لتطوير كل مدينة وهذا أمر غير عملي فما دور الوزارات والجهات الحكومية الأخرى؟ وأين هي من أداء دورها ومهامها المنوطة بها؟ 

والخيار الاستراتيجي للتعامل مع مشكلة إدارة المشاريع بأنواعها في المملكة يتمثل في إنشاء هيئة عامة للمشاريع تتبع رئيس مجلس الوزراء تكون مهمتها دراسة المشاريع المقدمة من الجهات الحكومية وإعطاء الأولوية لمشاريع البنية التحتية والمشاريع ذات الأهمية لجميع مدن ومحافظات المملكة إضافة إلى متابعة جودة التنفيذ. ويمكن من خلال هذه الهيئة إغلاق الفجوة التنظيمية الموجودة بين وزارة المالية والقطاعات الحكومية فيما يخص دورة ومراحل المشاريع. وسنناقش الأدوار والمهام للهيئة المقترحة في مقالات قادمة. 

وللحديث بقية...


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (21 ديسمبر 2009)

تعليقي على المقال الاخير:
اولا اشكر الدكتور العريني بما يتحفنى به من مقالات رائعه، لا يعني كلامي الاتفاق مع كل ما يقول ولكن اتفق معه على طرح قضايا مهمه جدا .. ونحن دائما نستفيد من خبرته العريضة وآراءه العميقه 


اعتقد جازما بان الحل يبدأ من تطبيق منهج موحد لادارة المشاريع متضمنا ما يسمى بـ Process Gate وبالتالي نضمن ان الجميع في كافة المناطق يتبع اسلوبا علميا عمليا في ادارة المشاريع يسهل بالتالي تتبعه والوقوف على المشاريع من خلال تقاريره وابوابه.

طبعا على شرط ان يؤخذ بالاعتبار اختلاف انواع المشاريع واختلاف احجامها واختلاف مدراءها ومموليها والاطراف المشتركة في المشروع. 

اخشى ان يكون موضوع الهيئة مشكله بحد ذاتها بسبب تعدد طبقات البروقراطية، ولكن ان كانت هذه الهيئة هي بيت داعم لمدراء المشاريع في كافة المناطق وتقوم بدور ما يعرف بـ PMO فهذا يمكن ان يقترب من الصواب خاصة اذا ما كانت هذه الهيئة هي من وضعت المنهج لادارة المشاريع وهي من تسعى الى تطويره من بين الفينه والاخرى. وتحمل على عاتقها تطوير مستوى مدراء المشاريع والاداراة المسؤولة عن تنفيذ المشاريع فنشر الوعي يكون احد مهامها الرئيسية ايضا.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ما زالت المقالات مستمره، وما زال ادكتور العريني يبدع

دور ومسؤولية تنفيذ المشاريع بين وزارة المالية والقطاعات الحكومية
د. سليمان بن علي العريني
جريدة الاقتصادية الرابـــــط

تناولنا في مقالات سابقة وآخرها (العدد 5915 تاريخ 21/12/2009) إدارة المشاريع في القطاعات الحكومية من عدة جوانب. ومن هذه الجوانب عدم وضوح وماهية الأدوار والمسؤوليات في جميع مراحل المشروع : تحديد الأهداف الاستراتيجية – تحديد البرامج لتحقيق الأهداف الاستراتيجية – تحديد المشاريع طويلة وقصيرة الأجل داخل البرامج ـ تحديد أولويات المشاريع بما يتماشى مع توجه الدولة وسياساتها ـ تحديد وتخصيص ميزانيات المشاريع ـ تحديد نطاق عمل المشاريع ـ إعداد وثائق طلب العروض الفنية والمالية ـ طرح المشاريع واستقبال العطاءات ـ تحليل وتقييم العطاءات من الناحيتين الفنية والمالية ـ ترسية المشاريع على المقاول أو الاستشاري ـ تنفيذ المشاريع ـ إدارة ومتابعة وتقييم المشروع أثناء التنفيذ ـ اعتماد الدفعات المالية لمقاول المشروع - اختبار المشروع في مراحله المختلفة ـ تسلم المشروع وصيانة المشروع. 

فمن المسؤول عن جميع هذه المراحل المهمة والحيوية وهي 16 مرحلة استراتيجية في حياة أي مشروع؟ هل المسؤول القطاعات الحكومية المعنية أم وزارة المالية ؟ للإجابة عن هذا السؤال الفيصلي سنفترض حالتين: الحالة الأولى: نجاح المشروع والأخرى فشل المشروع, ففي حالة نجاح المشروع فإن جميع الأطراف, وهي في الوضع الحالي القطاعات الحكومية المعنية ووزارة المالية, ستدعي أنها كانت سبباً في نجاح المشروع وظهوره. أما في الحالة الأخرى المتمثلة في فشل المشروع فإن جميع الأطراف سواء كانت القطاعات الحكومية أو وزارة المالية ستتنصل عن مسؤوليتها في فشل المشروع, ويبدأ تبادل التهم, بل إن بعضهم ربما يلقي بالتهم على أطراف أخرى, وقد يصل أحياناً إلى اتهام إدارات سابقة في القطاع نفسه, وبعضهم يعلق الفشل على الظروف الطبيعية والمناخية. 

ولعل ما حصل في مدينة جدة من جرف السيول للناس وسياراتهم وممتلكاتهم في الشهر الماضي خير مثال على تداخل وعدم وضوح الأدوار والمسؤوليات في مشاريع القطاعات الحكومية بين القطاعات الحكومية المعنية ووزارة المالية, حيث ثبت عدم تنفيذ مشاريع البنية التحتية بشكل صحيح ومن أهمها مشاريع الصرف الصحي ومشاريع تصريف السيول. وفي حالة جدة رأينا كيف قامت وما زالت الجهات المختلفة تتنصل من مسؤولياتها وتتبادل التهم. فمثلا ترى وزارة المالية أن دورها محدود في تمويل المشاريع وليست مسؤولة عن المراحل الأخرى, خصوصاً تنفيذ ومتابعة المشاريع. ويظل التساؤل قائما: من المسؤول عن فشل مشروع ما؟ أليس هو المسؤول نفسه عن نجاح المشروع؟ وهل وزارة المالية أو القطاعات الحكومية مناسبة ومؤهلة فنياً وبشرياً للقيام بتنفيذ مراحل المشاريع؟ وغيرها من التساؤلات. ومن خلال استعراض وفهم مراحل المشروع الـ 16 تتضح درجة وأهمية التخصص الاستراتيجي والإداري والفني المطلوبة للقيام بمهام المشروع بمراحله المختلفة بمنهجية وطريقة احترافية مقبولة. فهناك حاجة إلى متخصصين وخبراء في مجالات التخطيط الاستراتيجي وإدارة المشاريع. وكما استعرضنا سابقاً, فإن وزارة المالية والجهات الحكومية لا تملك هذه التخصصات, فوزارة المالية تركز على توزيع وتخصيص الميزانية من خلال مفاوضات ومناقشات مع القطاعات الحكومية يغلب عليها الالتزام ببيانات السنوات السابقة وعلاقة وقوة إقناع ممثلي القطاعات الحكومية الشخصية ممثلي وزارة المالية. وهذا غير مبرر, حيث يفترض توزيع وتخصيص الميزانية على المشاريع بناءً على الأهداف الاستراتيجية للدولة وكذلك بوضع وترتيب أولويات المشاريع حسب احتياجات وأولويات الوطن وليس حسب مرئيات واجتهادات شخصية أو جهة حكومية. 

ونظراً لأن دور ومهام وزارة المالية كما هو حاصل فعلاً يتركز على عملية إعداد الميزانية وتمويل المشاريع فيفترض وجود جهة أخرى مستقلة ومتخصصة في التخطيط الاستراتيجي وإدارة المشاريع كطرف ثالث يكون مسؤولا عن وضع الأهداف الاستراتيجية وتحديد المشاريع وأولويات المشاريع وتوزيع وتخصيص الموارد المالية المحدودة على المشاريع حسب الأولويات المحددة سلفاً. وهذا الدور المهم في إدارة المشاريع في القطاعات الحكومية غير مفعل بشكل صحيح وقد يفهم بأن وزارة المالية تقوم بأداء هذا الدور حالياً. وإن سلمنا جدلاً بقيام وزارة المالية بهذا الدور فمن الواضح ومن خلال المشاريع السابقة وجود مشكلات في تحديد الأهداف الاستراتيجية وتحديد ماهية وأولويات وتكاليف المشاريع. وهذا يرجع بشكل أساسي إلى أن قدرات وخبرات وزارة المالية مركزة على المجال المالي والمساعدة على إعداد وتقدير الميزانيات, وبالتالي فهي حقيقة تدير خزانة الدولة كما في نماذج مماثلة في دول أخرى متقدمة. والحل الاستراتيجي ـ كما ذكرنا ـ يتمثل في إنشاء هيئة عامة للمشاريع تتبع رئيس مجلس الوزراء تقوم بمهام التخطيط الاستراتيجي وتحديد الأهداف الاستراتيجية وتحديد جدول وخريطة زمنية للمشاريع مع تحديد أولويات المشاريع وتوزيع الميزانية على المشاريع حسب الأهمية والأولوية ومدى تحقيق الأهداف الاستراتيجية للدولة. وهذا الترتيب التنظيمي في وجود هيئة عامة للمشاريع يعمل جنباً إلى جنب مع وزارة المالية و الجهات الحكومية الأخرى بما يضمن تحديد الأدوار والمسؤوليات عن مراحل المشروع المختلفة. 

ومن الجوانب الأخرى التي تعرضنا لها قيام الجهات الحكومية بأغلبية (وعملياً كل) مراحل المشروع من تحديد ماهية وأولويات المشاريع وتكاليفها وتنفيذها واختبارها وتسلمها. وقيام الجهة الحكومية بجميع مراحل المشاريع يمثل تجاوزاً وتعارضاً في المهام يؤدي إلى عدم توافر الجودة والحيادية والمراقبة في المشاريع. ومن الناحية الأخرى, وهي الأهم, عدم مناسبة وتوافر التخصصات والخبرات المطلوبة في التخطيط الاستراتيجي وإدارة المشاريع لدى الجهات الحكومية. الجهات الحكومية ليس دورها ولا من مهامها التخطيط الاستراتيجي. 

وإذا نظرنا إلى دور إدارات المشاريع في القطاعات الحكومية فإننا نجده مختزلا في التنسيق ومتابعة مستخلصات المقاولين على حساب إدارة المشاريع بشكل احترافي ومنهجي. ويكمن السبب في ذلك في عدم وجود متخصصين في إدارات المشاريع في القطاعات الحكومية, فأغلبية موظفي هذه الإدارات عبارة عن مهندسين حديثي التخرج أو ممن عملوا عدداً من السنوات ولكنهم قطعاً ليسوا متخصصين في إدارة المشاريع, فمجال إدارة المشاريع يعد تخصصاً علمياً قائما بذاته ويدمج بين عدد من التخصصات من أهمها علم الإدارة وعلوم أخرى تحدد حسب نوع المشاريع مثل المشاريع الصناعية والصحية والتعليمية وتقنية المعلومات والمقاولات ويتم تدريسه في الجامعات العالمية من خلال الدراسات العليا سواءً الماجستير أو الدكتوراة. 

كما أننا يجب أن نتساءل عن دور ومسؤولية ومهام القطاعات الحكومية: هل هي في تقديم الخدمات للمواطنين أو تنفيذ المشاريع؟ ورغم أن دور ومسؤولية ومهام القطاعات الحكومية يتمثل بشكل أساسي في تقديم أفضل الخدمات للمواطنين إلا أن القطاعات الحكومية تركت وأهملت هذا الجانب وانشغلت عنه وركزت, ولأسباب عديدة, على تنفيذ المشاريع. وسنناقش هذا الموضوع في مقالات قادمة. إن وجود هيئة عامة للمشاريع يعني توفير فريق متخصص وخبير في مجال إدارة المشاريع. وهذا الخيار من شأنه أن يساعد على سد الفجوة التنظيمية الموجودة والقائمة بين وزارة المالية والقطاعات الحكومية مع تحديد واضح للأدوار والمسؤوليات. ويمكن للهيئة العامة للمشاريع لعب دور أساسي واستراتيجي في توفير درجة عالية من الجودة والحيادية والرقابة في مراحل المشاريع المختلفة. كما أن وجود ثلاثة أطراف وهي هيئة المشاريع ووزارة المالية والقطاعات الحكومية يضمن وجود فصل بين المهام المتعارضة في مراحل المشروع المختلفة.


----------



## Lucent (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

أود الحديث عن أمر يبدو لي أن له علاقة بكارثة جدة التي نتمنى أن تكون نقطة تغيير شامل و نوعي في مسيرة هذا الوطن الغالي بشعبه و حكامه و ما كان لنا أن نأمل هذا و نستنفر لأجله لولا أن قيض الله سبحانه و تعالى حاكما عادلا و اسثنائيا لهذا البلد هو الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز حفظه الله و سدد خطاه .

من تبعات المتابعة لما ينشر في الصحف من مقالات و تحقيقات ، اكتشفنا أن المشاكل الموجودة في جدة موجودة في كل مدينة و منطقة على نطاق البلد كله بما فيها العاصمة الرياض . فتطبيق المخططات على مجاري السيول و الأودية و الشعبان منتشر في أكثر من منطقة ، و في كل منطقة بحيرة مسك خاصة بها . نضيف إلى ذلك من نسمعه من تشويه للبيئة في جزيرة تاروت على الخليج العربي . 

ما أود الوصول إليه أن هناك تشويه للبيئة و إهمال لها بل و إجرام في حقها في بعض الأحيان مما يعرض حياة الناس في كل منطقة للخطر . و هذا يفترض أن يكون من مسؤوليات و واجبات وزارة الشؤون البلدية و القروية ، و التي أعتقد أنها لا تملك رؤية واضحة و ثرية للرسالة التي يفترض أن تلتزم بها ، و هذا شأن أغلب الوزارات عندنا من وزارة الصحة إلى التعليم إلى النقل و غيرها .

لو كان دور وزارة الشؤون البلدية و القروية متواجدا و بقوة ، و كان هذا الدور يملك رؤية واضحة و متطورة لرسالة الوزارة ، لما كانت هناك تعديات على البيئة في شتى أنحاء البلد . لما شاهدنا بناء مخططات سكنية و سكن الناس فيها على مجاري الأودية و الشعبان حتى في العاصمة الرياض . لما وجدنا البلديات تتصرف من تلقاء ذاتها فتقرر إنشاء بحيرة للصرف الصحي و تسمح بتسميتها بحيرة للمسك . لما شاهدنا تعد على شواطئ جدة بإلقاء الصرف الصحي فيها ، و لما شاهدنا تعد على جزيرة تاروت . و أنا متأكد أن الأمثلة كثيرة و لعلي أجمع المقالات و التحقيقات في هذا الشأن و أزودكم بالروابط هنا .

أعتقد أن المعماريين السعوديين أمثالك أبا صالح و أمثال الدكتور مشاري النعيم دورهم كبير جدا في " التغيير " و استغلال حادثة جدة قبل أن تجف مستنقعاتها .

فكرة " الميثاق " ( Code ) فكرة جديدة علينا و مفيدة في جوانب كثيرة . فكما أن الحاصل على شهادة PMP يطلب منه الالتزام بميثاق أخلاقي و يسأل عنه في الاختبار ، فعلى وزارة الشؤون البلدية و القروية أن تطور ميثاقا على كل المعماريين و مدراء المشاريع و أمناء البلديات و موظفيها الالتزام به و وضع اختبارات لمدى استيعابهم لهذا الميثاق .


----------

